# Questions about bath bombs, bath fizzles, or bath balms



## Bombboy90 (May 23, 2016)

I want to start making and selling bath bombs but I have a few questions on them.

1.  Labeling requirements for NY.  I have only found UK, and EU questions about them, and I've been trying to do research on it.

2.  Are they safe?  Is citric acid, baking soda, essential oil, etc safe for prolonged contact.  I know there are potential allergic reactions to them so I am curious to what I should "label" to cut down on liability.  Example: "keep out of reach of children" "do not eat". Etc.

3.  Are they considered cosmetics and have to be tested by the FDA?


----------



## lsg (May 23, 2016)

According to some of the things I have read, bath bombs can cause yeast infections.


----------



## shunt2011 (May 23, 2016)

Bombboy90 said:


> I want to start making and selling bath bombs but I have a few questions on them.
> 
> 1. Labeling requirements for NY. I have only found UK, and EU questions about them, and I've been trying to do research on it.
> 
> ...


 
Hello and welcome to the forum.  Before you start to think about selling anything you will need to search the labeling guidlines and learn how to make things and test them first.

I highly suggest you read the rules first for the forum, then after that start reading the posts and doing a lot of research and then making your products and testing them.  Making soap and B&B products is not somthing you wake up and decide to make and sell right away.  Especially soap.  It's generally recommended you make and test your soaps for at least a year before even considering selling.

Also, please go to the introduction forum and tell us a little about yourself.

Again welcome and you will find a lot of valuable information here.  Also a lot of helpful members.  So after researching feel free to ask questions.


----------



## Mellifera (Jun 4, 2016)

A great place for labeling information is Marie Gale's site and books: http://www.mariegale.com She does a great job taking the federal labeling laws (they aren't by state) and translating them into English for us non-bureaucrats. 

And I commend you on wanting to make your labels accurate. 

Bath bombs (a mix of baking soda, citric, and a few other ingredients, usually) are cosmetics, and are pretty darned safe, I'd say. The rules require that you put all the ingredients on the label, and certainly "for external use only" and "keep out of reach of children" or "children should use only with adult supervision" is a good idea. But again, Marie Gale's book can tell you all about that and more. 
Good luck!


----------



## ella123 (Nov 10, 2016)

I know this post was awhile ago, but I thought I’d throw my two cents in for anyone else who stumbles across this thread. Bath bombs are considered cosmetics by the FDA, so you need to follow FDA regulations for labelling. If you’re making claims like “helps with sore muscles” then you’re making a health claim, and it might be considered a drug AND a cosmetic.


----------



## doriettefarm (Nov 10, 2016)

ella123 said:


> I know this post was awhile ago, but I thought I’d throw my two cents in for anyone else who stumbles across this thread. Bath bombs are considered cosmetics by the FDA, so you need to follow FDA regulations for labelling. If you’re making claims like “helps with sore muscles” then you’re making a health claim, and it might be considered a drug AND a cosmetic.



And because they are classified as a cosmetic, the colorants used in them also have to be FDA approved for cosmetic use as well as batch certified.


----------



## appsmartvn (Nov 11, 2016)

*reply*



ella123 said:


> I know this post was awhile ago, but I thought I’d throw my two cents in for anyone else who stumbles across this thread. Bath bombs are considered cosmetics by the FDA, so you need to follow FDA regulations for labelling. If you’re making claims like “helps with sore muscles” then you’re making a health claim, and it might be considered a drug AND a cosmetic.



 the colorants used in them also have to be FDA


----------

